# Pretty Puppy



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I decided that since I have a beautiful little girl puppy, I was going to dress her up a bit! Enjoy!

Here are a couple of pictures with a barrette in her hair - she really doesn't look too impressed lol

















And here are a few with a pony tail. I think that she looks so cute


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaaahhhh Scarlett is gorgeous - lovely photos


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful colour coat, love the puple bobble!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

As cute as a button! I bet you can't take your eyes off her!


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

She's adorable...I know you're in love


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable,like a little cuddly toy so cute!!! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute pics...hahaha she looks happier with her bone


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

pretty baby girl xoxox


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the hair clip ... gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a sweety she is!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol, its the poodle in her coming out. I keep threatening mine to put their hair up poodle stylee 

Her colour is just to die for!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for all of the wonderful comments! Scarlett and I appreciate it! I do think that she is soooo beautiful, but I am a bit biased


----------

